# Ford 3910 hydraulic remote kit.



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Going to pick up a for 3910 tractor I bought Thursday. Currently it doesn't have the remote kit. Right now I see the remote kits going for $250-$500 online. Any body got any recommendations on which brand I should get? Just going to be using it to Ted and rake with. Also how hard is it to install?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My brother got one for our 2310 when he was working at the tractor salvage in Eagle Lake... He installed it and IIRC it's not hard to do... basically unbolt the top hydraulics cover under/in front of the seat on the top of the final drive housing, and bolt on the kit valve body in its place. Might be a spring or something under it in the housing; I'd have to check with him to make sure...

Basically just four bolts...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok thank you for the information!!


----------

